# Some random icon keeps popping up on task bar and disappearing?



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anybody know what this is that keeps popping up for one split second on my task bar and then disappearing? I took a screenshot of it to catch it. It does it every minute or so. Is it some kind of virus? Screen capturing program?


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6495/wtfqk.jpg


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which icon as that is all I see


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like some kind of camera app to me - have a look in the Task manager and see if anything stands out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Widows 7, the Task Bar is a combination of the old Quick Launch bar, and the Task bar. the Icons *IE, Firefox, Windows Explorer, Windows Media player*, are quick launch programs and the rest are programs that are open, I only see icons for programs that are open on your computer


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

the one on the far right flashes every 3mins or so. since it looks like a camera icon it made me think maybe someone installed a virus on my computer that is screen shotting my screen every few mins. i checked task manager but don't see anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The camera icon please confirm


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The greyed out icon on the far right is the *Desktop.ini *file. Try these suggestions: desktop.ini is on toolbar; icons have changed - Microsoft Answers


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

I've NEVER seen a desktop.ini icon in the taskbar! - and I run all my machines with hidden/protected files visible.
I *refuse* to believe that's a possible scenario.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I've never see it on the taskbar either, but that is what the icon is.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're using a Dell laptop with built in webcam then this article may be of interest How to Stop a Dell Studio Laptop Webcam From Automatically Turning On | eHow.co.uk


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I think Tomken is on the right track here, as a web cam with active web content can activate not only Dell, HP or a logitech (with software installed) as well as others. You could set task manager in "tiny footprint mode " leave on "application" always on top and see what the app is when it pops up.. one clue does this only happen when you are on the web? 

If you could go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

systeminfo> 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

yes, it's the icon furthest to the right. it's an icon that pops up on taskbar of a camera and scanner it looks like and it disappears after 1 second. it happens every minute. i opened my task manager to look at processes and looked closely then noticed that when it pops up, something in my task manager also pops up called "Liveupd.exe". i did a google search on it and this guy had the same issue: liveupd.exe" kept appearing and disappearing on my task bar and in - Microsoft Answers 

it also minimizes movies when im watching them too. 

jenae, here's the notepad file:


Host Name: CED-PC
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
OS Version: 6.1.7600 N/A Build 7600
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: CED
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00359-OEM-9815435-12178
Original Install Date: 6/14/2012, 8:01:56 AM
System Boot Time: 9/5/2012, 10:47:28 PM
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
System Model: G73Sw
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2001 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. G73Sw.205, 2/10/2011
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume2
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC+03:00) Nairobi
Total Physical Memory: 8,169 MB
Available Physical Memory: 3,834 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 16,336 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 11,212 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 5,124 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\CED-PC
Hotfix(s): 184 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: 982861
[02]: KB971033
[03]: KB2032276
[04]: KB2079403
[05]: KB2120976
[06]: KB2158563
[07]: KB2160329
[08]: KB2183461
[09]: KB2207566
[10]: KB2249857
[11]: KB2272691
[12]: KB2281679
[13]: KB2284742
[14]: KB2286198
[15]: KB2296011
[16]: KB2296199
[17]: KB2300535
[18]: KB2305420
[19]: KB2345886
[20]: KB2347290
[21]: KB2360131
[22]: KB2378111
[23]: KB2385678
[24]: KB2387149
[25]: KB2387530
[26]: KB2388210
[27]: KB2393802
[28]: KB2416400
[29]: KB2419640
[30]: KB2423089
[31]: KB2425227
[32]: KB2436673
[33]: KB2442962
[34]: KB2443685
[35]: KB2454826
[36]: KB2467023
[37]: KB2467659
[38]: KB2479943
[39]: KB2483614
[40]: KB2484033
[41]: KB2488113
[42]: KB2491683
[43]: KB2492386
[44]: KB2505438
[45]: KB2506014
[46]: KB2506212
[47]: KB2506928
[48]: KB2507618
[49]: KB2509553
[50]: KB2510531
[51]: KB2511250
[52]: KB2511455
[53]: KB2515325
[54]: KB2522422
[55]: KB2529073
[56]: KB2532531
[57]: KB2533552
[58]: KB2535512
[59]: KB2536275
[60]: KB2536276
[61]: KB2541014
[62]: KB2544893
[63]: KB2545698
[64]: KB2547666
[65]: KB2552343
[66]: KB2560656
[67]: KB2563227
[68]: KB2564958
[69]: KB2567680
[70]: KB2570947
[71]: KB2579686
[72]: KB2584146
[73]: KB2585542
[74]: KB2603229
[75]: KB2604114
[76]: KB2618451
[77]: KB2619339
[78]: KB2620704
[79]: KB2620712
[80]: KB2621440
[81]: KB2631813
 [82]: KB2633952
[83]: KB2640148
[84]: KB2644615
[85]: KB2645640
[86]: KB2647753
[87]: KB2653956
[88]: KB2654428
[89]: KB2655992
[90]: KB2656355
[91]: KB2656372
[92]: KB2656410
[93]: KB2658846
[94]: KB2659262
[95]: KB2660075
[96]: KB2660649
[97]: KB2667402
[98]: KB2676562
[99]: KB2677070
[100]: KB2679255
[101]: KB2685939
[102]: KB2686830
[103]: KB2688338
[104]: KB2690533
[105]: KB2691442
[106]: KB2695962
[107]: KB2698365
[108]: KB2699779
[109]: KB2699988
[110]: KB2705219
[111]: KB2709162
[112]: KB2709630
[113]: KB2709715
[114]: KB2712808
[115]: KB2718523
[116]: KB2718704
[117]: KB2719177
[118]: KB2719985
[119]: KB2722913
[120]: KB2729094
[121]: KB2731847
[122]: KB2732487
[123]: KB2732500
[124]: KB958488
[125]: KB971468
[126]: KB972270
[127]: KB973525
[128]: KB974332
[129]: KB974431
[130]: KB974476
[131]: KB974571
[132]: KB975053
[133]: KB975467
[134]: KB975496
[135]: KB975560
[136]: KB975599
[137]: KB976098
[138]: KB976264
[139]: KB976422
[140]: KB977074
[141]: KB977863
[142]: KB978207
[143]: KB978251
[144]: KB978258
[145]: KB978262
[146]: KB978535
[147]: KB978542
[148]: KB978601
[149]: KB978637
[150]: KB978886
[151]: KB979099
[152]: KB979306
[153]: KB979309
[154]: KB979482
[155]: KB979538
[156]: KB979559
[157]: KB979683
[158]: KB979687
[159]: KB979688
[160]: KB979900
[161]: KB979916
[162]: KB980182
[163]: KB980195
[164]: KB980218
[165]: KB980232
[166]: KB980408
[167]: KB980436
[168]: KB980846
[169]: KB981078
[170]: KB981208
[171]: KB981287
[172]: KB981332
[173]: KB981793
[174]: KB981852
[175]: KB981957
[176]: KB982018
[177]: KB982110
[178]: KB982132
[179]: KB982214
[180]: KB982381
[181]: KB982519
[182]: KB982665
[183]: KB982799
[184]: KB983590
Network Card(s): 4 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[02]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection 2
Status: Media disconnected
[04]: HUAWEI Mobile Connect - Network Adapter
Connection Name: Mobile Broadband Connection
DHCP Enabled: No
IP address(es)
[01]: 10.141.251.221
[02]: fe80::21e5:4d6e:53c:e5b2


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

double post by accident.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, HUAWEI Mobile connect 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/liveupd-exe-keeps-popping-up-638630.html


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

after reading through that thread I began to assume mine was related to my mobile broadband internet I use through a USB stick causing it to pop up as well so I added the liveupd.exe icon I saw in the folder for the mobile internet to my exception list for both my anti virus as well as firewall but it still seems to just pop up and then disappear. i may try to just uninstall and reinstall the program possibly to see if that catches whatever update its trying to put on here.


----------



## Python49 (Dec 24, 2004)

bump........


----------

